# Teenage boy stubborn beyond belief...



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Dogs do things that are rewarding.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndTiVOCNY4M

Instead of focusing just on the drop it/stick/etc issue - focus on overall self control.
As one of many examples: You said he can stay while you drop a toy and release him to it. So...take it to the next step. Can you drop/toss a toy but call him to you instead? Can you toss two toys and send him to only one? Can you throw a toy and call him back when he is heading to it?

Prying the mouth open will make this behavior worse. He learns it's a fun game (and/or gets a little nervous). He learns he has to hold even HARDER so tht you don't take it away. 

Teaching him to let go for another stick/toy/etc will help you be successful.
The Switch Game – Great Foundation Skills! | Fanny's Clicker Dog Blog

Lying on the ground and not moving: We have to ask why is this more rewarding than getting up and playing with you? Dogs do what works. What if he learns that by comingw ith you, you will give him permission to rest in the very best grass or that if he comes iwth you for walking you will give him the very best stick.

I've yet to meet a dog who is "stubborn" - they just do what they've been trained/learned how to do. We need to change the rewards so that they want to do the useful things for us - and we need to find some compromises and opportunities for them to practice normal dog behaviors. 

Your dog sounds like a dog I would absolutely love to be my training partner!


----------

